# Guppy female lost her tail!!! please help!



## littlebabyfilly (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok so i woke up yesterday and my yellow female guppy has over half her tail gone...i mean to the point its down to where her tail connects to her body. shes growing the bones back...it looks like spikes, but now its developed like a white substance over that part and her tail is kinda pinkish...is that ich? is it fin rot? also her bowel movements (is that what u call it when a fish goes?) is white and stringy, as are a few of the other guppies in the tanks...they are all either scratching on the rocks....or staying very still in the tank....well almost all of them...with fins clamped to thier sides...i have a couple that are sitting on the rocks...it is a newer tanks...im still working on cycling...though my water parameters have been normal for the last 4 days...i test for amonia, nitrites, nitrates, and ph...please help

ph is 8.0 nitrite and amonia 0 and nitrates 5.0


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Treat the guppies with Metronidazole and keep monitoring your water parameters. Keep up with the water changes so the torn fin will heal up.


----------



## Julie's Julies (Jun 11, 2007)

It does sound like something is plaguing your tank, but it could merely be the stress of tank cycling on your fish. The fish you use to cycle a tank don't have long lives and are more prone to disease. You might want to add Pimafix and/or Melafix - these are natural remedies produced by API. They did wonders for my goldfish whose tail succumbed to fin rot. And just as Lupin recommended, keep close tabs on your parameters and do a water change at the first sign of trouble.


----------



## littlebabyfilly (Sep 12, 2007)

It doesnt matter anymore, im sorry to have bothered you all. She died yesterday, and im giving the rest of the fish away so i dont get heartbroken everytime one dies...im going to start over when i move, and cycle the tank the right way, i have everything i need now...so i will learn from my mistakes...there are only about 10 guppies left now anyways, when i started with prolly bout 30 or 40 i never really knew but oh well...i have to move and sell a lot of things anyways. ill end up in the shelter, because my landlord is being a *****...but she can and she is...so all my animals have to go.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

this is awful news.


----------

